
Extending User Control of Flash with Click-to-Run - kylealden
https://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/2016/12/14/edge-flash-click-run/
======
Slackwise
I just hope we have and maintain a FOSS Flash player for legacy content. There
are tons of games and interactive sites that have content worth
preserving/archiving.

I know one exists, but last I checked it was not fully featured and had
issues. We'd need to either finish that for archiving purposes, or hopefully
Adobe can just open source their player once everyone bans it across the web.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
My hope is that Adobe would continue to maintain and update Flash Player for
many years to come, even though it is no longer "required" for using the web.
And while not a default-launch item, something that browsers do maintain
support for to launch with user permission.

I also know there's been work in turning Flash content into HTML5 content on
the fly, and maybe that will be complete enough to play legacy content down
the road.

~~~
lostgame
>> even though it is no longer "suggested" for using the web

Fix'd. It's not even just that you don't need it for 95% of content, it's that
OS vendors actively prohibit it's use due to it's unstoppable myriad of
security concerns.

